# Ronkonkoma, NY - 8’ Skid Steer Snow Box



## LISnowPro (Aug 30, 2019)

Selling a 8' Skid Steer Snow Box Push Plow. Located on Long Island, NY. 
$600 OBO


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

LISnowPro said:


> Selling a 8' Skid Steer Snow Box Push Plow. Located on Long Island, NY.
> $600 OBO
> 
> View attachment 196114


 I put my 8' express box for sale last season. You got it priced right. I never used mine I tried to get $800. for mine still only could get $600.00.


----------



## LISnowPro (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks good to know. I have a dozen other boxes we use, this ones been sitting in the yard. Figured someone out there could use it.


----------



## osoriapmllc (Aug 19, 2018)

LISnowPro said:


> Selling a 8' Skid Steer Snow Box Push Plow. Located on Long Island, NY.
> $600 OBO
> 
> View attachment 196114


Hi would like to purchase this can you text me at (973) 214-7912


----------

